# First time ever...



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

I thought i'd share because I was super proud that I was able to do this.
Yesterday I succeeded in using the bow drill to make an ember for the first time


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Very cool!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Very cool but alot of hard work. Carry a firesteel 


-DallanC


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Pretty cool! 

Like Dallan said probably not best way to have to start a fire. But you definitely deserve a few extra man points for doing it.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

All I have ever got trying to do that is blisters. I carry 3 lighters now.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

willfish4food said:


> Pretty cool!
> 
> Like Dallan said probably not best way to have to start a fire. But you definitely deserve a few extra man points for doing it.


yup, its a good know how for the situation that you dont have any other means of starting fire, but in most instances going prepared will include a firesteel


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Dunkem said:


> All I have ever got trying to do that is blisters. I carry 3 lighters now.


ya i've always carried modern fire making tools with me. Reason that I wanted to learn this is mainly for just brownie points and for the instance that if i needed to I would have the confidence and experience to do it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What kind of wood did you use?


-DallanC


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I am legitimately impressed. Good job!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That's pretty cool. I've always wanted to try that.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> What kind of wood did you use?
> 
> -DallanC


Cottonwood works great for the base plate and drill. A harder wood works best for the bow such as choke cherry, with a very dense wood for the pressure cap at the top such as mountain mahogany.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

How long did it take you to finally start the fire?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey...I watched some naked chick do it on the show Naked and Afraid...how hard can it be :shock::mrgreen:


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

DallanC said:


> What kind of wood did you use?
> 
> -DallanC


cottonwood.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

longbow said:


> That's pretty cool. I've always wanted to try that.


making the items to do it is fairly straight forward(just make sure its soft wood, your finger nail should be able to indent the wood if you press up into it) the bow has to be arm length from fingers to armpit and make sure its green so its springy. spindle should be thicker than your thumb. it takes a bit of practice to get the synchronization of drilling. Gotta have the right amount of pressure pushing down on the spindle and then also gotta hold the bow properly so it doesnt go all over the place.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

gdog said:


> Hey...I watched some naked chick do it on the show Naked and Afraid...how hard can it be :shock::mrgreen:


haha do it. Trust me theres more technique to it than when you watch someone on tv doing it. Its alot of muscle memory once you get it going properly so watching someone do it makes it look simple and easy.

I had watch a good amount of people do it on youtube and always imagined it was simple, but once your down on one knee spinning it you realize you gotta be doing it right or you just waste energy and wear yourself out. Not saying its super hard but try it youll see knowledge is one thing and experience is another


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Bax* said:


> How long did it take you to finally start the fire?


I only built an ember that time, ill build a fire with my ember in a bit. 
To build up the ember it took me a bit to get things synced up right...for starters my spindle had gotten too pointed so it wasn't making enough contact with the hearth board. and the top was smoking before my hearth board portion so i had to get the spindle flattened/rounded at the bottom and pointed at the top then things got fairly easy, maybe a minute or less to build up a good coal once things are set up right. 
I didn't count how long it took I just spun till it was smoking good enough that I thought it would have an ember and it indeed did have an ember.

If anyone is interested in doing this, i will be posting a video with a very detailed explanation of what is needed. My friend took me through the whole process with detailed explaining etc.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

phorisc said:


> haha do it. Trust me theres more technique to it than when you watch someone on tv doing it. Its alot of muscle memory once you get it going properly so watching someone do it makes it look simple and easy.
> 
> I had watch a good amount of people do it on youtube and always imagined it was simple, but once your down on one knee spinning it you realize you gotta be doing it right or you just waste energy and wear yourself out. Not saying its super hard but try it youll see knowledge is one thing and experience is another


Hey...wait a minute...I didn't say I could do it! Good work...I've watched a few video's and know that I'll keep buying the Costco 12 pack of lighters!


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

gdog said:


> Hey...wait a minute...I didn't say I could do it! Good work...I've watched a few video's and know that I'll keep buying the Costco 12 pack of lighters!


lol


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Really cool post. Primitive fire starting is really something that I'd like to be better at and then teach scouts. 

This is a skill that could save your life.


----------

